# HD Sports channels



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone else find it irritating that the sports HD channels are only listed under HD?

Isn't it possible to index them under Sports as well?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

This has always been the case with VM EPGs - but I'm with you.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Isn't this the same with movies as well? Or have they sorted it now?


----------

